# Bianchi XL EV2



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Does anyone have any feedback on this frameset vintage 2002/01? I've thought about picking one up on closeout, but I've heard that it can be fairly fragile. Any personal experiences? 

Also - would you guys classify Bianchi Carbon XL in the same league as other Italian Brands carbon framesets(C-50, F4:13)? I like the look and ride of the frame, but I wonder about what I may be missing about those other rides.

Thanks


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Franchise said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on this frameset vintage 2002/01? I've thought about picking one up on closeout, but I've heard that it can be fairly fragile. Any personal experiences?
> 
> Also - would you guys classify Bianchi Carbon XL in the same league as other Italian Brands carbon framesets(C-50, F4:13)? I like the look and ride of the frame, but I wonder about what I may be missing about those other rides.
> 
> Thanks


 How hard would you ride any of said rigs?

i.e. beating gun tot-ing bubbas over the head with it....running over it with a semi...have a large trunked 4footed circus animal ride it....


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Room 1201 said:


> How hard would you ride any of said rigs?
> 
> i.e. beating gun tot-ing bubbas over the head with it....running over it with a semi...have a large trunked 4footed circus animal ride it....




My typical rides are about 35-45 mi. There are usually some hills, but mostly flat. I'm about 160 when racing, and 165-170 during the off season. I just love celeste, and I've always wanted a Bianchi. The aluminum frameset was on closeout for $600.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

Franchise said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on this frameset vintage 2002/01? I've thought about picking one up on closeout, but I've heard that it can be fairly fragile. Any personal experiences?
> 
> Also - would you guys classify Bianchi Carbon XL in the same league as other Italian Brands carbon framesets(C-50, F4:13)? I like the look and ride of the frame, but I wonder about what I may be missing about those other rides.
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

Check out the "Let's see your Bianchi" Thread for a picture of my 2002 EV2. I have nothing but praise for this frame. Light as a feather and climbs like mad. I have never had any cracks and the paint is very durable. There are some people who have had problems with certain year EV2's. I'm not sure if it was the 1st year production or what but mine has never let me down. For $600.00 bucks you can't lose...this frame was around $1,500.00 when new.

Hope this helps some


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

Thanks a lot. I did see you Bianchi. That paint scheme is beautiful. I think the one I'm looking at is a 2001. It is Celeste with yellow accents. Thanks for the info. I just read a lot of the reviews, and it was either people loved them(much like yourself), or people had tremendous issues with frame failure. Maybe that was with earlier models or earlier years. To my understanding the XL EV2 underwent several changes.

Prior to 2001, I think that the frames lacked the integrated headset, the structural foam injection, etc. Hopefully, this frame will last. I think I'm going to jump on the deal. I'll post pics when I build it up. I was thinking about putting an older Daytona Group on it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a 2000 Lite Alloy frame with the yellow around the seat tube. Does anyone know if this make was considered an EV2? (By the way, it was a great frame.)


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Alloy Lite was the model just below the EV2 in 2000. The EV2 was the top of the line alum. The Alloy Lite was used on the Daytona model back then. I think the Alloy Lite morphed into the SL3 frame.


----------



## rainguy (Apr 10, 2006)

*2001 Ev2*

This is a bit late as the last post here was last December. I have a 2001 EV2 (black frame with celeste "Bianchi" and yellow/red accents) with Record 9 and Campy Neutron wheels. It has been a fabulous bike: great climber, no flex, just plain fast on any kind of terrain. A little rough on chipseal, but then what isn't? I rode this bike on a 3 week tour in Provence (a dream ride there), and another 10 day trip in Mexico in Colima province, the latter not much fun as the roads are hideously pitted and rough. Definitely NOT the bike for this kind of riding. Otherwise, no complaints. I think the newer versions with carbon seat stays would take care of this sole flaw. I've had this bike for going on 5 years and intend to ride it until something breaks. BTW, I am 5-9, 150. Not sure how this frame would hold up for a heavy rider.

Oh. I put a FSA carbon compact crankset on this bike last summer and it's a match made in heaven, at least for me. I climb better than ever, and find that I an also able to go faster, longer on the flats with the 50cm big ring. To me, this is an ideal combo and one I will have on any future bike.


----------



## grandemamou (Jan 31, 2004)

*Had an 01*

for about 3 yrs. Killed it off in a crash and replaced it with a carbon Bianchi. The EV2 is a great frame. Light stiff and handles like a bunny on crack. I don't race any more so i prefer the comfort of carbon. For 600 bucks I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## rainguy (Apr 10, 2006)

*EV2, more praise*

Agree totally, grandemamou. I've had this bike for nearly 5 years (bought in in Oct, 2001) and I can't find any reason to replace, I love the colors, and it is such a stiff, fast bike. If/When it does crack or break down, next up would be the Bianchi carbon lugged frameset. I just wish there was a bit more celeste on it. Maybe the 2007 version. Thanks for the reply; always good to hear from another EV2 fan.


----------



## Kateums (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anyone know about the frame on the 2003 EV3 Al/ Carbon Chorus? Is this the same frame with different components? As far as I can see, I can only find it in the year 2003. I'm wondering why. . . thought about buying one.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Franchise said:


> My typical rides are about 35-45 mi. There are usually some hills, but mostly flat. I'm about 160 when racing, and 165-170 during the off season. I just love celeste, and I've always wanted a Bianchi. The aluminum frameset was on closeout for $600.


Just curious where you saw that frame on closeout for $600.00. Where there any 19.5 size frames available.


----------

